# Proyecto RPM Switch (On/Off)



## alfsentra (Jul 27, 2009)

Hola!

Recurro a ustedes amigos para ver como puedo crear un rpm switch que sea On/Off, osea que lo pueda ajustar para encendido y luego que se ajuste para apagar. Ejemplo, quiero que mi valvula VTC (Valve timing control) encienda a las 2,000 rpm's y luego apague a las 6,000 rpm's, la señal del selenoide es de 12v con un ground constante. Creo que MSD ignition tiene algo parecido que se llama "rpm switch 2 step". Creo que el ajuste de "On" se puede trabajar con un potenciometro, asi puedo buscar el mejor rango para el encendido del selenoide y el ajuste de "Off" de igual manera con otro potenciometro. Amigos si necesitan mas información o no entienden algo posteen sin problemas. Bueno espero que me puedan ayudar a crear esto.

Gracias anticipadas!

Link que puede ayudar como referencia: http://www.carterrv.com/crv/crviis.dll?mtd=products&part=BEX-RPM-WS1


----------



## alfsentra (Jul 28, 2009)

Alguna idea compañeros?

Creo que esto tambien puede ayudar: http://forum.teamfc3s.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=14577&d=1066659821 - http://www.rx7club.com/showthread.php?t=736541&highlight=DIY+rpm+switch  Seria como esto o algo asi, este se activa en la seleccion de rpm deseada, lo que quiero hacer es mas o menos eso lo unico que desactive a un nivel de rpms seleccionado, ej: activo de 2,000rpm hasta 6,000 rpm, (desactivado de 0 @ 1,999 rpm y desactivado de 6,001 rpm en adelante.) La senal del selenoide que quiero activar es de 12v.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 29, 2009)

Veamos: se necesitan 3 informaciónes de entrada: Las rpm de encendido, las rpm de apagado (ambas dadas por el usuario) y las rpm del motor (Señal leida). La unica salida es una se¤al binaria que vale 1 (rele apagado) o 1 (rele encendido).

IMPLEMENTACION CON UNA PC

Uso el puerto paralelo de un PC para leer las rpm actuales del motor mediante un sensor de proximidad inductivo o un sensor optico, etc. 2000 rpm (33.3 Hz) y 6000 rpm (100 Hz) parecen manejables por un PC que al menos tenga un Pentium. Hago un programa que acepte las rpm de encendido y de apagado como datos. El programa lee las rpm del motor y compara contra los valores de rpm de control y actualiza el valor de la variable de control de rele (otra linea del puerto paralelo) y ya esta . Una vez funcione, se puede transcribir el desarrollo para un PIC.

Ahora, para que sirve este circuito ?. Salu2


----------



## alfsentra (Jul 30, 2009)

WoW! muy bien explicado en terminos que casi entiendo completamente pero no se como complementarlos y hacer el PCB ! Bueno este circuito sera para activar un selenoide VTC (valve timing control) al encender este dispositivo adelanta el arbol de admision en bajas rpm's para obtener mas torque, por tanto mas fuerza en salida y rango medio de rpm's, este tambien lo quiero para un i-vtec, tiene mas o menos el mismo funcinonamiento en la version i-vtec, no la vtec sola...! Amigo me podrias ayudar a diseñarlo? Si necesitas algun  pequeño estimulo economico paypal podria ser una opcion.

Gracias!


----------



## alfsentra (Jul 31, 2009)

Mas información que creo podria ayudar:

Quiero seleccionar las rpm's de encendido y apagado de forma ajustable, osea que en dyno pueda ajustar donde encuentre mejor desempeño. El selenoide trabaja con señal 12v y ground. Nose si se pueda pero me gustaria que tuviera dos leds, "encendido y apagado" de esta manera lo puedo monitorear. Bueno amigos cualquiera que pueda hecharme la mano.... Bienvenido!

Quiero probar esto a ver si puedo ir al evento de 1/4 de milla este fin de mes proximo.

Saludos!


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 31, 2009)

Los links que posteaste son del tipo Do it Yourself  (DIY) o sea que te dan información para que lo hagas tu mismo. Asi que tienes dos caminos: Comprate el material y armalo o Comprate un dispositivo ya hecho. Si optas por el primero, aqui puedes obtener ayuda. Salu2.


----------



## alfsentra (Jul 31, 2009)

jejeje me gustaria mucho hacerlo yo mismo... Solo que seria modificar para el apagado, estos planos son de un rpm switch y este lo que hace es encender y mantenerse asi yo necesito que pagague en cierto punto seleccionado. Me podrias ayudar a modificar este circuito que puse? Yo la verdad no se como hacerlo. Gracias!


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 6, 2009)

Una solucion es la siguiente: Usa dos circuitos iguales como aparecen en la Figura adjunta. El primer circuito esta ajustado para operar a 2 krpm y el otro a 6 krpm.

El primer circuito comanda un relay con un contacto tipo NO y el segundo circuito comanda un relay con un contacto tipo NC (señalados en verde). La valvula-selenoide VTC se conecta con los dos contactos de los realys como se indica.

Ambos circuitos comparten la señal TACH SIGNAL del motor. Cuando este alcance 2 krpm, el primer circuito activa su relay y el contacto se cierra y la VTC funciona. Cuando el motor alcance 6 krpm, el otro circuito activa su relay y hace que su contacto se abra y desconecta la valvula-selenoide VTC tal y como lo pediste.  Y ahora ponte a trabajar!. Salu2.


----------



## alfsentra (Ago 6, 2009)

wow! muchisimas gracias... jejeje me pondre a trabajar...  Mil Gracias! y cualquier cosa sobre mecanica de auto a la orden!


----------



## cheoman (Nov 24, 2012)

bien masticadito asi ni como perderse jejeje muy bueno, Saludos


----------

